# Marble HM+Blue Delta and Salamander HM+Blue Delta female



## simici789 (Dec 25, 2013)

So that now, I can commend with first successful spawning. In fact, from the small two spawning. 
The first pair of marble males and female blue delta, the second pair salamander Hm male and blue delta female (mothers were sisters). 
Spawning have passed without a single ocupanog fins, it is a little fry - with orange males - when I counted them connected 14 baby, with salamadera there were more eggs, but now is 15-20 baby. I put it together after 2 weeks. Since they are in a plastic box in the photos are the horrors, but they are so beautiful.


----------



## simici789 (Dec 25, 2013)

And fry


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

That first male (salamander?) has the prettiest pattern. Is the second male a giant? He looks huge!

How old are the fry now?


----------



## simici789 (Dec 25, 2013)

From salamander spawning has only 10 children (he ate babies, but it's his first spawn). I hope that at least some drag on it.
Marble males not giant but he is in the body a lot bigger than the other males (not in length). His mother was very big fish, and the kid from his spawn are 3x larger than salamander, there may be some giant .
Spawning were 22.07.- fry is now 5 weeks old.
Once when I get them in a glass tank , I will photo them better - it seems to me that it will be interesting fish, especially hope females, because in Serbia very difficult - almost impossible to reach the beautiful HM or Delta females.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

What pretty parent fish! I can't wait to see how the fry grow up and look.


----------



## simici789 (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm glad that you like. Babies grow, even seems that slowly comes time to get some males are separated - although I think that is too early - will now be 6 weeks ? I hope there was few salamanders - there are bluish, very dark blue, with red fins, one orange 
Interesting for spawning with marble dad is that I actually got females for salamnder and when I put it in a common tank with females, appeared in the nest, and the most peaceful female have a strip, I was only to move them into the spawn tank. His tail has grown after spawning - this is a picture of spawning - he was a beautiful female slightly longer tail


----------



## simici789 (Dec 25, 2013)

They are grow up, and they are eat, and eat, and eat. 7 week's and few days. Some male flare, and some female have a strips. It will be separeted soon.


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Ohhhh! Nice fish


----------



## simici789 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank's. I hope that there will be some salamader and I see one white (from now) baby .


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

They look very nice and healthy! I hope you get the color you want.


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Yay! They're so cute!

Hope you'll add some individual pictures soon! Fishies in 2-3 month old stage are the cutest, next to fry.


----------



## simici789 (Dec 25, 2013)

Today, finally, a part of fry transferred to the "glass", and the two who started flare (one the largest and the most warlike one) were given a jar and bowl ... I am definitely lose count - was transferred to the aquarium fry 17 + 2 in a jar, a container (mean 19) and the rest are at least more so . So there's not about 20 but about 40 ;-).
I swung my fish that I think are females (I'd love to stay with me mostly), so that they would not movies every time. The only thing I think I made a mistake by tank with a surface, due to the "suction".
I hope that the well-submit the move.
There's just all - being and salamnder, marble light one or two, blue, purple, and has a white (that's my wish ), one salamander female with "lipstick", my husband was already angry because now when I see them in glass and in the light, just go around the house and admire them: :-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, they are so beautiful!


----------



## simici789 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you Sadist 
boy in a jar make his first nest - I feel like a proud mom ;-)


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

Lovely fry! Such pretty colors coming in


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## simici789 (Dec 25, 2013)

I just transferred the "rest" of the baby in the other glass - total is 58 of them - still can not believe it - beginner's luck . And, I will have salamader girl . Later I will make a photo .


----------



## simici789 (Dec 25, 2013)

I try to add video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQD9qOFR2as


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, they're so energetic! I love the colors. I also like how you have plants for everyone.


----------



## simici789 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks :-D
I really like plant aquariums, and I think their herbs provides security, oxygen, food, and apparently they like and as small and during spawning. BUt, sometimes, I think about gold fish without plants in our "big" tank (160l), especialy when I must triming plants every week .
I should have photographed baby when they eat, then will be seen how they are energetic.
Now come a difficult part - should be decided by tomorrow for males that will stay with me and a 3-5 female. 
I love all of them very much, but I love my husband even more, and he was on edge ;-);-);-), because that I promised that I will reduce number of betta tank for this season .


----------



## Isabella15 (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm subbing your bettas are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Isabella15 (Feb 23, 2015)

Subbing your bettas are gorgeous


----------



## simici789 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks Isabella . 
Unfortunately, since I do not have a place for everything, and it comes a baby from new spawn(they have a month now) , there's only 10 fish from this spawning stay with me - 2 of which I am sure they are male and 8 of which I thought were females. Of course at this point are 3 females revealed that males, and 1 more potential. And, I am so much wanted females of this spawn ...
But they are so interested now - one I cal my kow - marble black-white now is black-blue-white, and some blue red with white , some purple....


----------



## simici789 (Dec 25, 2013)

Two of them which I be sure that's girl (I'm not in right  ) ... One white, and one marble , and one realy girl


----------



## Isabella15 (Feb 23, 2015)

The red and blue one in the background of the second picture is too cute! I want her so much


----------



## simici789 (Dec 25, 2013)

She's my favorite girl - exactly as I hoped - indeed she is the salamader - she has a white border fins and white lipstick but she don't wont to have a photo :-?


----------



## Isabella15 (Feb 23, 2015)

how the bettas doing?


----------



## simici789 (Dec 25, 2013)

They grow up and moved . For me it remained "pretty boy" blue tri-color, and two guys who are currently try to found a new home - white marble and blue-white. From girl to me are blue, white marble (both of them has a very god tail) and at least two that fell on the outskirts of a very pretty - violet . 
In following spawn, at the age of 1.5 month frys died - I don't see daied apple snail , and I did not notice and oll of them died  - more than 40. 
The comparative spawning was only 11 babies, 6 girls and 5 boys, it's very interesting color.
Unfortunately they did not at the time separated so boys have a damage to the fins, but is recovering nicely - everyone had already healed.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, what a loss, but I love the ones you still have!


----------



## Isabella15 (Feb 23, 2015)

It sucks that you lost all of those fry. what happened to your salamander girl? She was beautiful.


----------

